# They should make this stuff ILLEGAL!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I came home from school tonight and was hungry. I've had a hankering for something totally horrible ever since MaduroLover posted his Ramen Pie. Tonight would be the night I (nor my toilet) will probably never forget.



















Nonetheless, what an awesome night! (I made the chili from scratch too!)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow looks fantastic, been a while since I've had nachos, might be time for them again!

P.S. hope you and your toilet survive the night :wink:


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like something I might have to make this weekend while watching the game. Yummy


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good, I see your chasing it down with malta, hmmmm should be a interesting ride.
My GF is Latino and she loves malta, Im so/so on it, seems like a aquirred taste.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'll say that looks much better than MaduroLover's yack pie!!!uke:


Remember to eat a quart of ice cream after that Frito Pie...:flame::target:

:smow:AHHHHhhhh!!!!:lever:flusssssssshhh


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

that looks phenomenal


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Looks good, I see your chasing it down with malta, hmmmm should be a interesting ride.
> My GF is Latino and she loves malta, Im so/so on it, seems like a aquirred taste.


Yeaaaah; from what I've heard, it's even so/o with the Latino community! I am very full now guys lol. and in somewhat of a food-coma.:sing: ahaha


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Malta is best when you mix some condensed milk with it, that is heavenly with a nice stick.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

that looks really good.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Those look mighty tasty...

You may have to try my variation of mulligan stew/super chili mac
1 package stouffers mac and chesse
1-2 cans of chunky chilli
1/2 -1 bag of shredded cheese
1-2 lbs ground beef or other meat
hot sauce
and anything else you want. it's a gut buster, warning it makes a few servings


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nismo#12 said:


> Those look mighty tasty...
> 
> You may have to try my variation of mulligan stew/super chili mac
> 1 package stouffers mac and chesse
> ...


Ooooo that does sound good!!! (maybe I'll use some of my leftover chili)



Rookee said:


> Malta is best when you mix some condensed milk with it, that is heavenly with a nice stick.


lol I tried it with regular milk the other day... Not so good, I am gonna get some condensed next time I got food shopping! Malta FTW! I hear you can use Malta and make good bread...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

looks good to me and I'd eat that before during and after toilet duties. Loves me some nachos.


----------



## StogieNGolf (Aug 15, 2009)

That looks great:hungry:... Hope it came with a defibrillator


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

StogieNGolf said:


> That looks great:hungry:... Hope it came with a defibrillator


Hahahaahaahahahaaahahaahaahaaa!!!!:spit:

Too Funny!!

:sing: "Nacho__-Nacho__ Man___"!!!! ound:

.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ahahaha! ...CLEAR! *ZAP*


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

ok that looks gross


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

hey ur FAYSE looks gross!!! =P lol jk idk what you look like but I hope your face doesn't look like nacho-pie!


----------

